# Marcus Hatten better be the Wolves 55th pick!



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I really believe the Wolves should take Marcus at the 55th pick in the draft. Flip works wonders with PG's of any age, he could make Marcus into a fine NBA backup. Marcus is athletic and is a scoring machine at times. Very good leader, quick, creative with the ball and has some very good offensive moves. He has great hands on defense and is one of the best PG's in the draft in terms of stealing the ball. He is very fast and averaged 5 assists a game and around 5+ rebounds a well in college.

Sure it might be a gamble but the Wolves need some help at either guard position. And Hatten would improve the Wolves offense right away because he can flat out score points. Not the best shooter in the world but we have enough shooters on the team. He need some players that can attack the hoop and finish.










I really hope to see Marcus in a Wolves uniform next year! He is used to the cold since he played his college ball at St. John New York. 







My first choice would obviously be my man Troy Bell from right here in Minnesota, but he will be picked way before the Wolves get there chance in the second round.


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

Personally, i think that the wolves should take Troy Bell in the first, deal TB away for a pick next year, and go big in the second round. One possibilty would be to move up in the second round for Big Ten player of the year Brain Cook... at 6-10 240, he brings size and the ability to hit the J, and rebound. Troy Bell has been moving up the board since the start of pre-draft camp in Chi Town. He was expected to go early in the 2, but is proving himself more valuable than expected. But I have a feeling that the Wolves will go for a 2 guard that is slipping down the board (Boris Diaw, Carlos Delphino), and go small in the 2nd with someone like Quinton Ross, Kirk Penney, Marcus Hatten, etc.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Doesn't Hatten miss all his non-clutch free throws? That's not good, it's not like he'll be finishing games.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Personally, i think that the wolves should take Troy Bell in the first, deal TB away for a pick next year, and go big in the second round. One possibilty would be to move up in the second round for Big Ten player of the year Brain Cook... at 6-10 240, he brings size and the ability to hit the J, and rebound. Troy Bell has been moving up the board since the start of pre-draft camp in Chi Town. He was expected to go early in the 2, but is proving himself more valuable than expected. But I have a feeling that the Wolves will go for a 2 guard that is slipping down the board (Boris Diaw, Carlos Delphino), and go small in the 2nd with someone like Quinton Ross, Kirk Penney, Marcus Hatten, etc.


 Yeah Troy is rippin it up in Chicago! He is the camps leading scorer with 18.5 points per game! Great to see the local boy represent!:yes: 




> Doesn't Hatten miss all his non-clutch free throws? That's not good, it's not like he'll be finishing games.


Ok he is not going to be in late during the game, but just look at the stats he had around 20 points, 6 rebounds 5 assists and 2-3 steals a game. He is a very creative scorer and under Flips wing he could be something, and the Wolves need more athletic guards on the team anyway!


----------



## Viking711 (Jun 7, 2003)

This is crazy. Everyone here is saying how we need a PG. Hello! That is definately not our biggest need. :sour:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> This is crazy. Everyone here is saying how we need a PG. Hello! That is definately not our biggest need.


 Well Rod Strickland will not be around forever, wish he was but he won't be. And Wilks is not 2nd string material, he is 3rd string material. And Terrell, well he will never play for the Wolves again.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Your killing me Marcus, your killing! 

Marcus Hatten has had a horrible Chicago pre-draft camp! I don't even think he has got a 10 point game yet. He still has time to turn it around but I don't know. Might look like the Wolves won't pick up, but I think he can still play he just needs to be put in the right system. 

And players basketball with players you have never played with before, well it is not easy, and everyone is looking for their shot obviously.


----------



## Viking711 (Jun 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Well Rod Strickland will not be around forever, wish he was but he won't be. And Wilks is not 2nd string material, he is 3rd string material. And Terrell, well he will never play for the Wolves again.


What about Troy Hudson?

The point is, we need help now at a position we actually need help at. I'd rather get a PF, SF, or SG.


----------

